# whats your thoughts on dry shampoo



## cammi52 (Sep 6, 2007)

i know that washing your hair everyday is a big no no but my hair always looks oily the day after. i was thinking about trying out a dry shampoo. so what are some of the best ones out there? are they hard to use? and what are your experiences with them? TIA


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 6, 2007)

i havent tried one but im curious  about the answers!
I think fredric fekkai makes one but its pretty pricy so i wanted some feedback before i bought.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had to use it on patients in the hospital and it's a miracle worker.  I don't know the brand they use.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 7, 2007)

baby powder lol works for me

http://beauty.about.com/od/hairbasics/qt/oilyhair.htm


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 7, 2007)

Try baby powder instead (though if you have darker hair you definitely have to make sure to work it in right).  I've found that it does a similar job at half the price.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is one by Oscar Blandi (i think thats how its spelled) that smells great and I use it on my oily days.  I got it from Sephora.  The only thing is my hair is dark brown so I have to work the powder in really well so it doesn't show.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dollypink (Sep 8, 2007)

i use batiste dry shampo sometimes, it's good for emergencies when you have no time


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollypink* 

 
_i use batiste dry shampo sometimes, it's good for emergencies when you have no time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too its amazing...all the magazines and hairdressers rec it...its only £1.99!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 22, 2007)

tried baby powder it didnt even work and was extremely messy
i use toni and guy and it works ok ususually for just a day though i have dark hair and tends to leave this grey behind so make sure you brush it out!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 6, 2008)

my hair is almost black and i love the baby powder technique, but it obviously takes me longer to comb in than for blondes i suppose.


----------



## 3jane (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the Bumble & Bumble spray powder in brown-- I have very dark brown, almost black hair.  It works really well, and it's easier than worrying about white powder, but it's hella pricey. :\  Oh, and it's neat that it's in a spray, because it doesn't get everywhere that way, just takes a little practice to figure out how far from your head to hold it so you get the right amount of product in (depends on your hair type, and how oily it is that day).


----------



## Purity (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the Lee Stafford dry shampoo in a spray bottle those days when I really don't have the time to wash my hair. It's a little bit tricky to use in the beginning, you have to figure out how far from the head you have to hold it to not get at big clump of dry shampoo in your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have dyed black hair, and  it does leave my hair a bit greyish, but if I rub my scalp and wet my hands a tiny bit and sweep them over my hair, it goes away


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 7, 2008)

*i use baby powder too, i get johnsons &  johnsons with aloe/vitamin e in it. i figure that has to be better on my scalp then just pure plain baby powder haha

i just srinkle it on, let it absorb any oil for about 5-10 mins, and then just brush it out.*


----------



## girlstar (Feb 7, 2008)

I know this reply isn't about dry shampoo, but I used to have hair that was greasy if I didn't wash it *that* day. You honestly need to train your hair.. I started washing it every other day last year - the first few times, it was greasy on my "off" day, but after that - it was fine. Just a few weeks ago, I started training my hair to be washed every third day. My routine is first day wear it up, second day wear it half up (front section pulled back with a clip), and third day I wear it up. It's made my hair much healthier and shinier!


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 7, 2008)

Oily hair comes from a range of things - uncoloured hair tends to get oilier quicker than coloured, overtouching or brushing/combing hair does not help either. Of course, many people with acne or oily skin find oily hair comes with it, and overwashing or vigorous washing can overstimulate oil production.

In general, try to stretch washing hair to every second day if you can ever afford it, I did and gradually my scalp got used to it. Wash hair with a clarifying to oily type shampoo and do not overcondition hair and try to avoid conditioning the scalp. Dietary changes and zinc consumption may help too.

As for dry shampoo, I find it rather expensive for what it promises. Dont get me wrong, it does work, but baby powder works similarly and I only use it if I really need to. I have long hair, I normally find a quick wash and dry of the front of the hair (the bangs plus a little on the sides) gives me a fresher feeling and takes little time to do.


----------



## *Doll Face* (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I know this reply isn't about dry shampoo, but I used to have hair that was greasy if I didn't wash it *that* day. You honestly need to train your hair.. I started washing it every other day last year - the first few times, it was greasy on my "off" day, but after that - it was fine. Just a few weeks ago, I started training my hair to be washed every third day. My routine is first day wear it up, second day wear it half up (front section pulled back with a clip), and third day I wear it up. It's made my hair much healthier and shinier!_

 
I've noticed this too! lol I thought I was imagining things, but yea once I started stretching out the days in between washes, my hair seemed to follow along and got less oily. It'll never be like my friends hair who can go a week, but it's better than everyday! As for dry shampoo I imagine Frederick Fekkai's should be good, I love all his products.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hair collects all kinds of germs and bacteria and gook from the environment-just by being exposed to the air. Not to mention picking up smells. Dust mites (they are really gross under a microscope) love human hair and dead bits of scalp.  I'd rather spend some extra time washing the hair-especially before bed ( a dirty head on a clean pillow...yuck)
Some dry shampoos make hair look like it has dandruff. (Anyone remember Pssst?) They may deoderize but they certainly do not disinfect.


----------



## nai (Feb 9, 2008)

my hair is super oily so i absolutely can't go without shampooing.  i notice that halfway through the day my head stinks! it smells like scalp and my bf always complains that my head stinks. yikes! help!  is there anything i can do to stop the oilyness and stinkyness. lol. thanks!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 12, 2008)

I love it and I can't live without it. As you can see from my avatar my hair is RED, so i can't exactly wash it every day or it will fade. I use a spray powder shampoo that I get from Sally beauty. It's about $7 a can and come sin a regular and tropical scent. i love the tropical one. I wash my hair two to three times a week and am going on six weeks without dying my hair and it's as bright as ever.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 13, 2008)

you can also try using cornmeal.. it sounds gross but it absorbs oils if you just sprinkle some on your head and then brush it throughly just like baby powder but if you want to avoid talc it's another option.


----------

